# Using Cabbage to send texts



## aircobra19 (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: o2 s new web text not working?*

_Copied from another thread to highlight it - Brendan_

2) Use Cabbage instead. http://www.cabaal.org/cabbage/ (routes via another server)


----------



## landlord (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: o2 s new web text not working?*

I have to say that is fantastic (the cabbage website).  It makes texting online so so easy.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: o2 s new web text not working?*

Just be aware the Cabbage can use a 3rd party server. Doesn't bother me but some may not want to use it because of that. 

How do other phones recieve the 1000 long text? Some phones recieve texts like that in 160 length chumks but in reverse order.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Nov 2008)

I just set this up.

It took two minutes and is absolutely brilliant. I had never heard of it before this thread.

Who is behind it? Is it an Irish service? 

What are the implications of this third party server?


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Nov 2008)

Security I guess. You might want to ask over here...
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055165333&highlight=Cabbage&page=58


----------



## demoivre (26 Nov 2008)

Never heard of this programme either until now - handy application for the desktop alright. What's the advantage of using Cabbage mobile - seems like a very expensive way of sending texts to me if you have to access the internet on your mobile and then pay between 0.25c and 2 c per text. What am I missing?


----------



## Caveat (26 Nov 2008)

Maybe I don't properly understand or appreciate the attraction but what is advantageous about on-line texting and why is this Cabbage so good - is it not as simple to just use your mobile or even email?


----------



## demoivre (26 Nov 2008)

Your mobile provider (Vodafone, Meteor and o2) allows you 300 free texts a month from their website. I like texting from my pc because I have the full qwerty key board. The advantage of using Cabbage from the pc seems to be that it's quicker to access the programme than log on to webtext in Vodafone , for example. I don't see the advantage of using Cabbage mobile. E mail is my prefered choice but mobile e mail is not practical / viable for many people such as my kids, and that's important to me as they text me to let me know when/where they are to be collected etc .


----------



## tara83 (26 Nov 2008)

Is there any facility where you can text non Irish mobiles for free on the web?  Doubt there is but would be handy if that were the case


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Nov 2008)

demoivre said:


> Never heard of this programme either until now - handy application for the desktop alright. What's the advantage of using Cabbage mobile - seems like a very expensive way of sending texts to me if you have to access the internet on your mobile and then pay between 0.25c and 2 c per text. What am I missing?


 
Only useful if you have a data bundle already, the texts are tiny in size and so don't really use anything of your download limit, 250MB/1GB etc.


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Nov 2008)

tara83 said:


> Is there any facility where you can text non Irish mobiles for free on the web? Doubt there is but would be handy if that were the case


 
Only with 02. You can use your 250 webtext on 02 anywwhere. I text to the UK for example.


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> Maybe I don't properly understand or appreciate the attraction but what is advantageous about on-line texting and why is this Cabbage so good - is it not as simple to just use your mobile or even email?


 
For me numerous.

Its easier to type a text on the PC. 

Its light years faster then using the O2 webtext website which is abysmal. 

Because its easier I use it more. Saving my text allowance for when I'm not at the PC. 

I'm at my PC a lot, so its more discrete than whipping the mobile out all the time. 

I can text internationally (using o2)


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Nov 2008)

Only useful for some people. If you not near a PC, don't have a data bundle, or need to maximise your webtexts then its not useful to you. If you are saving your SMS incomming and outcoming for record keeping it might be awkard. As you'd have outgoing on the PC but incomming on the mobile. 

Horses for courses etc.


----------



## demoivre (26 Nov 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Only useful if you have a data bundle already, the texts are tiny in size and so don't really use anything of your download limit, 250MB/1GB etc.



Fair enough, that make sense alright. I was thinking more of this cabbage mobile application for my kids than for me as I rarely text from my mobile. They are all pay as you go so it looks like it's a non starter for them -  cabbage isn't always good for you I suppose.


----------



## landlord (26 Nov 2008)

ok I thought Cabbage was fantastic at first, but 50% of my texts are coming up with error code 6.....anyone know why?
What was the name of the other service that is similar to cabbage?


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Nov 2008)

Might depend on the network. I don't have problems unless the O2 site is not working. If you ask the developer on the thread on boards he might look into it for you. AFT is the other one. Again you find it on Boards.


----------



## allthedoyles (1 Jul 2009)

My cabbage texter is not working since I had to re-install it. Do you need to ahve credit in mobile , for it to work ?


----------



## JoeB (2 Jul 2009)

AllTheDoyles
Try to send a text from your providers website, if it works then cabbage should work, obviously you need the correct pin and phone number... and you have to have free texts left..
There is a slightly complicated test you can do, it's on boards... you have to change a URL to include your details and you get a error code, which can tell you what's wrong...



yep, cabbage is the business..

I get 80 texts from the phone for free per month, and 300 free webtexts.

Using cabbage is great from the PC.. full keyboard, easy to enter line feeds and numbers. Much quicker than logging onto the Vodafone, or whatever site to send.

Cabbage on the mobile is very good too.. but only really if you have a data bundle.. however operators seem to charge about 2c a KB outside a bundle.. so a text is about 1 or 2 KB, so cheaper than a full price normal text. (1KB = 1,024 characters, plus control characters, plus communication overheads, so 2Kb should be enough,)


Yes, you can get error messages, I used to get quite a few with vodafone, far less now with Meteor.. Sam Vimes who develops it seems to be very good and the problems are with the network providers, or with the users internet connection as far as I know...  but cabbage does know when texts haven't been sent and gives an error message, allowing you to retry.. it can be frustrating when texts just won't send, as used to happen for me with vodafone quite a bit but hardly ever with Meteor.

Great program overall, and it's free.. defo worth having.. and it's discreet which is no good to me but I can see that being very handy for office employees!!!


----------



## suzie (2 Jul 2009)

take a look for cabbage threads over on http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=411 forum. I believe the founder of cabbage lurks there!! so you might get a better response. 

From boards.ie: Cabbage Desktop / Cabbage Mobile mega  thread (Desktop/mobile texting app)

S.


----------



## JoeB (17 Jul 2009)

Another big advantage of mobile Cabbage if you have a smart phone is that you can switch between 'Messaging' and 'Cabbage' to check the SMS message you received while you're replying... if sending a normal text there's no way to re-read the received text without saving the outgoing text as a draft or something... on my phone I can hold down the task key and switch between applications, letting me re-read the received sms while writing the outgoing sms.. dead handy.


----------



## ajapale (11 Mar 2010)

moderation bump


----------



## Deas (15 Mar 2010)

does anyone know if it works for a mac?  i tried the download to no avail just now.


----------



## pudds (15 Mar 2010)

Afraid not but........

There is an alternative made by  someone else which will work on MACs and linux. You can learn more here:
[broken link removed]


----------

